# USDOT Awards Nearly $1 Billion for CA High-Speed Rail Constructio



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2011)

U.S. Transportation Secretary LaHood Awards Nearly $1 Billion for California High-Speed Rail Construction


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Nov 22, 2011)

CHamilton said:


> U.S. Transportation Secretary LaHood Awards Nearly $1 Billion for California High-Speed Rail Construction


Outstanding. Thanks.


----------



## afigg (Nov 22, 2011)

It should be pointed out that this is for funding that was already granted to the CA HSR project. This the formal award and obligation of the funds. By my count, around $3.5 billion has been officially obligated to the CA HSR project which will be very difficult for Congress to take back.

CA. Looking at the HSIPR master selection list, there may be another $300 million or so from the FL HSR reallocation to be obligated.

CA also has three hundred plus million obligated in a bunch of smaller project for rolling stock, track work, and engineering for the existing Amtrak corridors which will improve those corridor services.

BTW, the FRA and US DOT were busy today as they also obligated $150 million to Michigan to buy the 135 miles of NS tracks for the Chicago-Detroit/Pontiac corridor.


----------

